# Building a custom enclosure help



## Classabear (Mar 24, 2014)

Thinking of building a custom enclosure for my Coastal carpet which i'm wanting to be able to fit her in when she's fully grown. I'm thinking of reverting a TV cabinet or something similar and since I have no idea what I'm doing with DIZYZ projects I was after some help on how I would approach this.

What approx size would I need for her to be happy when she is fully grown and what materials will I need to assure she will be safe and secure in her enclosure.

Any DIY tips would really help, I still have no idea how i'm going to do this (i'll work it out).

Has anyone build an enclosure out of a TV cabinet before that can give me instructions? Please help, i'm hopeless!!! Thanks.


----------



## 86JAP (Mar 24, 2014)

There are quite a few threads covering this just use the search bar at the top of the page .

If you want to jump in the deep end you could build your own.... Here is mine,

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/diy-zone-5392/bredli-enclosure-scratch-211889/


----------



## Classabear (Mar 24, 2014)

Would a 7ft long, 5ft tall, 5ft width enclosure house her comfortably when she gets about 10-12ft?



86JAP said:


> There are quite a few threads covering this just use the search bar at the top of the page .
> 
> If you want to jump in the deep end you could build your own.... Here is mine,
> 
> http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/diy-zone-5392/bredli-enclosure-scratch-211889/



Just wanting to know the general rules for building and how much space i'll need per ft of the snake generally.


----------



## andynic07 (Mar 24, 2014)

7 foot long 5 foot tall and 5foot wide is bigger than any TV cabinet that I have seen and plenty big enough for a coastal carpet.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Classabear (Mar 24, 2014)

andynic07 said:


> 7 foot long 5 foot tall and 5foot wide is bigger than any TV cabinet that I have seen and plenty big enough for a coastal carpet.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Hmm, what measurements would you think the minimum could be? Im probably going to use that as a guide when I shop and not buy anything under those measurements.


----------



## andynic07 (Mar 24, 2014)

The minimum measurement I think an enclosure for a fully grown coastal would be 1 m long (3ft) x 1.3m high x 0.6m deep but I always like to go bigger than required for my snakes. This is my enclosure for my diamond cross coastal and it measures 1.8m long x 1.25 m high and 0.5m deep. 6foot x 4foot x 2 foot. It is one of the bigger tv cabinets around.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Classabear (Mar 24, 2014)

andynic07 said:


> The minimum measurement I think an enclosure for a fully grown coastal would be 1 m long (3ft) x 1.3m high x 0.6m deep but I always like to go bigger than required for my snakes. This is my enclosure for my diamond cross coastal and it measures 1.8m long x 1.25 m high and 0.5m deep. 6foot x 4foot x 2 foot. It is one of the bigger tv cabinets around.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Wow, that's an amazing enclosure! I will definitely take inspiration from this!
May I ask for some tips/if possible some insight on how you put yours together? I really am hopeless at DIY's.


----------



## andynic07 (Mar 24, 2014)

There was not really much to mine. Here are a couple of good threads that will give you tips and inspiration. @PappaSmurf.


[h=1]Glass v's Perspex,,,,sliding v's swinging.[/h][h=3]Couldn't help myself[/h]
[h=1]Last but not least[/h][h=3]Conversion with a difference[/h]


----------



## PappaSmurf (Mar 24, 2014)

HAHA, thanks for the mention @andynic07. @Classabear, it is really not that difficult to do these conversions & in my opinion your measurements are severe overkill & I REALLY like my snakes to be comfortable & able to stretch out.
A cabinet like Andy's or the tv cabinet i did would suit you down to the ground. They are easy to find, generally cheap to buy, mine cost $50 from the op shop, & very easy to convert.
The really tricky part comes when it's time to decorate & with all of mine i must have changed that up at least a dozen times before i was happy.
Actually i am seriously thinking of redecorating a couple of them,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,just because i can
If you want any help just sing out.


----------



## Classabear (Mar 24, 2014)

PappaSmurf said:


> HAHA, thanks for the mention @andynic07. @Classabear, it is really not that difficult to do these conversions & in my opinion your measurements are severe overkill & I REALLY like my snakes to be comfortable & able to stretch out.
> A cabinet like Andy's or the tv cabinet i did would suit you down to the ground. They are easy to find, generally cheap to buy, mine cost $50 from the op shop, & very easy to convert.
> The really tricky part comes when it's time to decorate & with all of mine i must have changed that up at least a dozen times before i was happy.
> Actually i am seriously thinking of redecorating a couple of them,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,just because i can
> If you want any help just sing out.



Yeah, I thought my measurements would be a bit much, but not serious overkill haha. Well i'm glad I wont need to find room for an enclosure that big anymore. I'm still trying to work out how I would make the glass slide... I assume tracks, but where in the hell do I find them?
Also, Do you know of any safe paints to use? If there are none, I can keep its original color, but would like it to look more snazzy 

Thanks!


----------



## 86JAP (Mar 24, 2014)

Bunnings has sliding glass track in a couple of colours. A TV cabinet should already be stained and varnished, if you wanted to do a darker or lighter stain then you would need to sand it back and re stain it. Just make sure any paint or stain you use is WATER BASED. You'll also need a tube of 100% silicone to seal the corners to stop moisture and liquids soaking in.


----------



## PappaSmurf (Mar 24, 2014)

What he said LOL. The tracks are made by Cowdroy & sold at Bunnings. Your local glass place can supply the glass. Water based stains & paints are recommended.


----------

